# Battery storage in R-3 SFD



## peesncues (Feb 22, 2010)

I posted this previously in the Residential Building Code section with limited response. Thought I would try again here under a different subject title.

I have recently come across what I beleive is an issue that should be addressed. Our jurisdition has adopted the 2006 IBC, IRC and IECC. The IFC is adopted only in areas of the rural county which overlay into the city's fire protection district.

We are starting to see several individual renewable energy systems (wind and solar) which is simple enough when tied to the grid but some remote locations in the county don't access the grid. When this occurs, the power is stored in a series of batteries. Most of these systems are serving single family dwellings which are regulated by the IRC. The problem is that the IRC is silent on battery storage. I've started preparing an amendment to the IRC so that I can use some of the language from the IFC to help homeowners create a safe storage condition for their battery systems.

1) Are any of the rest of you out there experiencing the same?

2) If so, do you believe that the provisions of IFC section 608 are adequate/appropriate for a residential application? (Specifically the allowable limits of 50 gallons for flooded lead acid and nickel cadmium or 1,000 pounds for lithium-ion.)

Any discussion would be appreciated.


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Battery storage in R-3 SFD

Are these systems listed/designed for residential use?  I assume these aren't home-made cobbled together Rube Goldberg systems.  What does the mfg. installation instructions say, and what does the listing say?  That's where I'd start.

If they are listed for residential, indoor/garage storage, then I'd be satisfied with that.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Battery storage in R-3 SFD

Since the IRC is silent on a prescriptive design I agree with VP follow the manufactures listed instructions. If none available then I believe R104.11 will allow you to use the other I-Codes to address any installation not specifically addressed in the IRC. JMHO

R104.11 Alternative materials, design and methods of construction and equipment.

The provisions of this code are not intended to prevent the installation of any material or to prohibit any design or method of construction not specifically prescribed by this code, provided that any such alternative has been approved. An alternative material, design or method of construction shall be approved where the building official finds that the proposed design is satisfactory and complies with the intent of the provisions of this code, and that the material, method or work offered is, for the purpose intended, at least the equivalent of that prescribed in this code. Compliance with the specific performance-based provisions of the International Codes in lieu of specific requirements of this code shall also be permitted as an alternate.


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Battery storage in R-3 SFD

well if you look at the scope of ifc it looks like it may apply to residental

seems like the calif people should have delt with this matter since they have been doing solar for along time.

so how many gallons are you normaly seeing???


----------



## peesncues (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Battery storage in R-3 SFD

Thank you all for the replies- very helpful as always.

My problem is that up to this point, we do not issue building permits for ground mounted units, wind or solar. (Electrical permits from the State only). That is why I can't really answer your questions and it is what I am attempting to remedy. Need to write the amendment then present to the BOCC to convince them of the need for regulation. I figured the hazard of battery storage was my strongest argument.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## beach (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Battery storage in R-3 SFD

In Ca. we use solar voltaic systems where the power isn't stored, what isn't being used goes back to the grid. I've heard that if you have enough panels your electric meter goes backwards and deducts usage... :mrgreen:


----------



## brudgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Battery storage in R-3 SFD



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> Are these systems listed/designed for residential use?  I assume these aren't home-made cobbled together Rube Goldberg systems.  What does the mfg. installation instructions say, and what does the listing say?  That's where I'd start.  If they are listed for residential, indoor/garage storage, then I'd be satisfied with that.


Battery storage for solar panels is often done using golf cart batteries.

The biggest hazard is hydrogen generation and accumulation.

It is readily mitigated with vents mounted at the highest point in the space.

Switching etc. is covered in the NEC.


----------

